# [PHOTOS ADDED] 9th Annual South Florida Gathering (December 6th - 8th, Sebring FL)



## dougmays

Here again folks!!! Old and new are welcome to attend our 9th Annual South Florida Gathering!!

*THIS FIRST POST WILL BE CONSTANTLY UPDATED WITH IMPORTANT INFORMATION SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO SCROLL BETWEEN PAGES EVENT INFO*

More Details to come but here is a preview...

Date: December 6-8, 2019 (Saturday the 7th is the "big" day)
Location: Highlands Hammock State Park
Link to book:
https://floridastateparks.reserveam...roundDetails.do?contractCode=FL&parkId=281036

Attendees and Sites

Site 54 - Denita and JD
Site 77 - @roadkill cafe
Site 78 - 

 ega-q

Site 79 - 

 jarjarchef

Site 81 - 

 dougmays

Site 82 - 

 Discus39

Site 83 - 

 cuckoo4141

Site 85 - @NU2SMOKE
Site 86 - 

 jammo

Site 87 - 

 carol506
 & @grumpa john
Site 88 - Gathering Main Site 

 JckDanls 07

Site 89 - 

 JckDanls 07

Site 92 - @bobcats110 
Site 93 - Tim and Jane Bemiller
Site 116 - Doug and Laurie
Site 129 - Fester’s
Site 130 - Lamantias
Site 131 - Decompte’s
Site 135 - Craig (@nimrod )



Note: For the booking of sites, for anyone knew we generally set up the "main event" around sites 80,81,87,88 "square" (see screenshot). Feel free to camp close or if you want some privacy you can camp where ever and come'on over :)

People are welcome to Campout overnight, stay the weekend of just come for the day!

Please post below when you book and let us know how many and what campsites! Looking forward to another awesome year...bigger and better is what we strive for!


----------



## dougmays

Booked 
Site 81
Fri-Sun


----------



## dougmays

Note: Let's try to keep chatter in this thread down to a minimum for a couple months since there are few gathering's sooner and we dont want members in those areas to lose site of it on the thread display


----------



## orlandosmoking

Site 80 again


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  site 89 Dec5-Dec9 ..   Thur.-Mon ... 

Site 88 (Gathering site) .. Fri- Sun ...


----------



## carol506

Site 87 for 5th - 8th


----------



## Discus39

Site 82 booked 5th-8th


----------



## carol506

My friends Denita and JD booked 54


----------



## jarjarchef

Booked 79 
Thursday - Sunday morning


----------



## jarjarchef

Booked 79

Thursday - Sunday morning


----------



## ega-q

Site 78 Thurs - Sun


----------



## jammo

booked site 86 Dec 2 - 9th


----------



## JckDanls 07

jammo said:


> booked site 86 Dec 2 - 9th



Good deal Allen..  will be good to see you'ns ...


----------



## dougmays

Already looking like a good turn out!


----------



## Nana08

dougmays said:


> Booked
> Site 81
> Fri-Sun


----------



## carol506

Fester’s site 129
Lamantias site 130
Decompte’s site 131
Doug and Laurie 116

I think Nimrod has booked also


----------



## cuckoo4141

Booked 83 awhile back. Nice to have the moonshine guy next door! :)


----------



## carol506

Tim and Jane Bemiller are in site 97


----------



## dougmays

I believe i have everyone updated on the first post! 

Wow...already 15 sites booked and atleast 22 attendees! Looks like this will be bigger than last year which was our biggest!


N
 Nana08
 - I saw you quoted my booking message and you're a new member, we'd love to have you. If you have any questions about the gathering, camping or anything else please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## Discus39

Will Brad be joining us this year


----------



## Discus39

..


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> I believe i have everyone updated on the first post!



Same site as usual.


----------



## jarjarchef

Don are neighbors again???


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Don are neighbors again???



Of course! How else am I gonna learn how to cook.


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Of course! How else am I gonna learn how to cook.



As long as there are jello shots, I'll show you what I know....


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> As long as there are jello shots, I'll show you what I know....



Took about 80 or so to the woods last weekend. And you already know there will be an abundance in Sebring for the gathering.
When you gonna bring that jeep out to play?


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Took about 80 or so to the woods last weekend. And you already know there will be an abundance in Sebring for the gathering.
> When you gonna bring that jeep out to play?




Soon. After 5/10 Charlyn's class load is a lot smaller for a few months. We will need to figure out something. I have several other Jeeps that want to play as well.


----------



## dougmays

Discus39 said:


> Will Brad be joining us this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 393590
> View attachment 393590



Will the moonshine be there?! LOL


----------



## ega-q

is it Dec yet?


----------



## dougmays

ega-q said:


> is it Dec yet?



Ditto brother! haha. can't wait


----------



## Nana08

Can't wait for Dec.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Depending on how my wifes chemo goes will depend on if we can make it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  lets get this party started...  oh wait..   it's not Dec. yet... 

Welp..  I guess I'm gonna go ahead and bring the smokehouse and equipment to make snack sticks again this year....   Since I/we took last year off it's time to get back at it ... If anybody wants to bring casings/seasonings for other sausage (ie. Italian. kielbasa)...  feel free...   

*C'MON COOLER WEATHER..  I'M READY ALREADY ... 
*


----------



## dougmays

Hey Keith! I can bring a butt or 2 to donate to the cause. As usual i'll de-bone and cut up then freeze ahead of time. For anyone else that wants to do this same, this pre-prep has made things go quicker in the past.

I can pitch in for casings, seasonings or anything else that we need.


----------



## carol506

I can help with seasonings also.


----------



## nimrod

A sleep at the wheel here. We have site 135 Thur thru Sunday.
Craig


----------



## dougmays

Got ya updated on Thread #1 Craig!


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> I believe i have everyone updated on the first post!






orlandosmoking said:


> Same site as usual.





 dougmays
 you can leave me off the page one summary but I'm still gonna show up.


----------



## JckDanls 07

HEY Y"ALLLLL ....  Was just reading this post/smoke by Misplaced Nebraskan (Zach)...  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-whole-alligator-long-read-but-pics.288735/

A whole gator...   any intrest in doing this on Sat. ??? 

Also...  Zach and some others are getting a Gathering together in Aug (inaugural). out there in Central TX...  So anybody in that area that hasn't seen the thread/invite yet..  here's a link .. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...que-brew-august-9th-11th.288510/#post-1973528


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Y'all got to get a gator on the pit!  Tons of fun, wow factor, and easy food to pick at after a few drinks! Or jello shots apparently


----------



## dougmays

Oh man....as a Florida Gator born and bread this hurts my soul a little also look awesome! The final pic with the bird in the mouth is great. I'd be down. 



 jarjarchef
 - I might have to steal this idea for Orlando ;)



 Misplaced Nebraskan
 - Are you going to make the trek and come meet us in Florida?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

dougmays said:


> Oh man....as a Florida Gator born and bread this hurts my soul a little also look awesome! The final pic with the bird in the mouth is great. I'd be down.
> 
> 
> 
> jarjarchef
> - I might have to steal this idea for Orlando ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> - Are you going to make the trek and come meet us in Florida?




I'd love to. And I know if I asked the Mrs, she would say yes as she wants to go to Florida all the time.  One of the states she hasn't been to yet. 

Only issue is I think I'll be back in Neb that week chasing deer in the snow with my dad.  But I think it'd be fun to travel to these different gatherings for sure!


As for the gator, that was a fun cook!  just has that presentation wow factor!  I totally stole the bird in mouth idea from online, but I think I may be the first to give it a bacon weave tuxedo   (probably not, but i'll roll with it for now)


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> Oh man....as a Florida Gator born and bread this hurts my soul a little also look awesome! The final pic with the bird in the mouth is great. I'd be down.
> 
> 
> 
> jarjarchef
> - I might have to steal this idea for Orlando ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> - Are you going to make the trek and come meet us in Florida?



Looks like an idea.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Bought a camper this year, so it may be doable.  I will let ya know if I am able to pull the trigger and attend.


----------



## JckDanls 07

That would be awesome..   hope everything works out so you can make it ...

How long is the camper ??   I see a few spots still available near the gathering site (88) ...


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Hello Everybody....Just wanted to say that after reaching out to Doug to inquire about this event. I was a little apprehensive since I am very new to all of this but he assured me that every body was a great group of people and you all have tons of fun so...I am happy to say that the Mrs & I shall be attending and have reserved spot 85.  

I am hoping I can work out bringing the pit with me but if not well we will be avail to help in anyway we can.

I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## dougmays

Welcome and looking forward to meeting you 

 NU2SMOKE
 (Philip)!! 

This is a great group and we had our largest showing last year! Hoping its even bigger this year! 

Just watch out for that 

 Discus39
 fella and his magic potion water;) It makes you fall out of chairs haha

i'll add your site info to Page 1!


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Sounds to me that 

 Discus39
 may be just the person I want to get to know the best...


----------



## JckDanls 07

HA HAAAAA...   NU2SMOKE ... welcome to the gathering...  it's all about the family (until the kids go to bed) ..  LOL. ... trust me...  y'all will have a great time and probably learn a few things (good and bad) ... 

What dates will you be there ??


----------



## NU2SMOKE

JckDanls 07 said:


> HA HAAAAA...   NU2SMOKE ... welcome to the gathering...  it's all about the family (until the kids go to bed) ..  LOL. ... trust me...  y'all will have a great time and probably learn a few things (good and bad) ...
> 
> What dates will you be there ??


 
I booked from the Thurs to the Sunday. I am very much looking forward to it.  I actually was going to message you because I read you were going to make some snack sticks and I really want to learn how to do that.  I was going to bring you a bottle of ole #7 as bribery if needed...lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

that'll work...  although I'll have plenty plus some of that other clear stuff...  if you want to bring a whole boston butt (twin packs are best) ... I'll guide you and others through the process ...


----------



## NU2SMOKE

JckDanls 07 said:


> that'll work...  although I'll have plenty plus some of that other clear stuff...  if you want to bring a whole boston butt (twin packs are best) ... I'll guide you and others through the process ...


Besides the meat what else would I need to bring?


----------



## carol506

NU2SMOKE said:


> Besides the meat what else would I need to bring?


An appetite and a smile are good things to bring.  Official potluck Saturday night, lots of community meals or at least sampling’s ongoing.  Best camping group there is.


----------



## NU2SMOKE

carol506 said:


> An appetite and a smile are good things to bring.  Official potluck Saturday night, lots of community meals or at least sampling’s ongoing.  Best camping group there is.


Appetite is never a problem and if the food is half as good as I have been told it is then the smile will be ear to ear!! 
I am looking forward to meeting everyone...so many things I want to learn!!!



 JckDanls 07
 Is going to help me with my meat stick....wait that didn't sound right.

Who's doing brisket?!?!  That one is a major want for me to learn!!


----------



## carol506

NU2SMOKE said:


> Appetite is never a problem and if the food is half as good as I have been told it is then the smile will be ear to ear!!
> I am looking forward to meeting everyone...so many things I want to learn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JckDanls 07
> Is going to help me with my meat stick....wait that didn't sound right.
> 
> Who's doing brisket?!?!  That one is a major want for me to learn!!


Depends on competition if brisket on menu.  My John makes an awesome brisket.  Food always amazing and plentiful


----------



## NU2SMOKE

carol506 said:


> Depends on competition if brisket on menu.  My John makes an awesome brisket.  Food always amazing and plentiful



Me and John need to converse...LOL If I bring a prime full packer do you think john would be kind enough to help me, and whoever else wants to learn, with it?


----------



## Discus39

As a first timer last year not knowing what to expect we had a blast. Looking forward to another awsome gathering with great people and amazing food. I will be bringing a few Mason jars again for sampling of home made goodness.  Fun for all.


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Hey 

 Discus39
  I guess Ill be the Virgin this year...looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> *Depends on competition if brisket on menu. * My John makes an awesome brisket.  Food always amazing and plentiful



Even if (which I'm sure we will) rib comp. is a go...  brisket would be more then welcome...   I'm sure there will be room on a smoker for one ... 

As for snack sticks/smoked sausage...  As usual...   the sooner we get started (Thur. night/Fri. morning) the better ... pending on how much we do as for time in the smokehouse... usually around 6-7 hrs for a batch of 30 lbs (about all I can fit in the smokehouse at one time)...  

Fresh sausage (Kielbasa/Italian/breakfast and such) can just be mixed.. stuffed.. and/or vac sealed/cooked ....


----------



## JckDanls 07

NU2SMOKE said:


> Besides the meat what else would I need to bring?



I would say casings is pretty much all you would need... and then there are quite a few to choose from on those...  pending what you want to make ...


----------



## dougmays

I was actually planning on doing a brisket this year as well :) 

looking forward to December! 

Keith (

 JckDanls 07
 ) -  Want to post up specifics of casings and seasonings you need and we can all pitch in and get them?


----------



## dougmays

i'll donate a butt or 2 for Snack Stick making. For anyone doing the same, to speed things up if you can go ahead and de-bone and cube up the pork and freeze ahead of time that'll help out big time


----------



## NU2SMOKE

Glad to hear about the brisket Doug....Ill be watching you intently...


----------



## NU2SMOKE

JckDanls 07
  I was wondering if you have any finished pics of the types of sticks you make?
I know it sounds like a stupid question but I saw a pic on the forum that I just loved and now I cant find it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

NU2SMOKE said:


> JckDanls 07
> I was wondering if you have any finished pics of the types of sticks you make?
> I know it sounds like a stupid question but I saw a pic on the forum that I just loved and now I cant find it.




 Here's a thread I posted for sticks... should be some pics in there..
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-tube-can-you-say-snack-sticks-galore.287464/


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

JckDanls 07 said:


> That would be awesome..   hope everything works out so you can make it ...
> 
> How long is the camper ??   I see a few spots still available near the gathering site (88) ...


22' but it is a hybrid so both ends fold out about 4', so 30' but considering one of the fold outs covers the tongue it can fit into a 26' spot. Wife just started a new job and we are still trying to get the grown kids to make their plans... hopefully, we can make it.


----------



## Discus39

Looking forward to upcoming event. It's getting closer. 
Cant wait to learn how to make some snack sticks. Let me know what I can bring to help out or make it easier.


----------



## dougmays

I just fell out of my chair seeing that bottle of shine ;)

Dec. cannot come fast enough! Looking forward to seeing new and old faces (age-pun not intended)


----------



## roadkill cafe

A little late to the party but was able to secure the time off. 

 dougmays
 you can put me down for site 77 Fri-Sun. Sure looking forward to the cooler temps, great food, great people and the entertainment of that Brad dude and Devil Woman.


----------



## dougmays

Gotcha down on page 1 Steve! Glad you're able to come!


----------



## carol506

Have we decided  which meat will be in the competition?

The was talk early about another pig.  Are we going to do one for potluck?if so will be happy to pitch in $$$ towards purchase.


----------



## dougmays

Good morning Carol and all! 

I'm not sure where we left off with the Competition talk, i'm always open for anything. Do we want to keep it the same and easy with Ribs (dinner turn in time) and a cocktail competitions or expand our horizons? 

As for the pig, it was fun doing it last time but it will take up my entire smoker so we wont be able to fit anything else on it for most of Saturday. I'm not opposed and can talk to my pig farmer locally if we want to do it. We could also do another "big" animal and try something new? Turduckin is one thought

i'm open for idea and love to keep this a cook-by-democracy :)


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Good morning Carol and all!
> 
> I'm not sure where we left off with the Competition talk, i'm always open for anything. Do we want to keep it the same and easy with Ribs (dinner turn in time) and a cocktail competitions or expand our horizons?
> 
> As for the pig, it was fun doing it last time but it will take up my entire smoker so we wont be able to fit anything else on it for most of Saturday. I'm not opposed and can talk to my pig farmer locally if we want to do it. We could also do another "big" animal and try something new? Turduckin is one thought
> 
> i'm open for idea and love to keep this a cook-by-democracy :)


----------



## carol506

I'm open for anything but turducken.  But whatever group decides is great.


----------



## dougmays

Hey gang, i completely forgot that Jeramy (

 jarjarchef
 ) and I talked a couple months back about changing up the Rib Comp in a way that its team based. This way we have people with all different skill levels working together to cook a few racks of ribs.

The idea was that He and I and maybe a couple others with competition experience act as "captains" and we randomly select teams from anyone that is interested and then at te gathering those teams work together to come up with a cooking game plan. Adds some more camaraderie and also if anyone is unsure about cooking they can feel at ease not having to do it all themselves.

This would also speed up the judging process by having 3-5 ribs to judge instead of ~12 like in the past

I meant to post this idea earlier but forgot. Any thoughts on this? we are also open to modifications to this idea.


----------



## jarjarchef

Doesn't necessarily need to be competition experience to be a captain. Just someone who feels comfortable with their skills to take lead.


----------



## orlandosmoking

I think this team concept is a great idea. I have no idea what I'm doing.........


----------



## JckDanls 07

orlandosmoking said:


> I think this team concept is a great idea. I have no idea what I'm doing.........



COUGHBSCOUGH


----------



## carol506

John says he'll do whatever y'all decide


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We will be there just for Sat.


----------



## JckDanls 07

SFLsmkr1 said:


> We will be there just for Sat.



I guess any showing is better than none...  I am so ready


----------



## carol506

Ok so looks like little input on competition.  So is team still going to happen and what has been decided on for meat?

Time to start making final plans.


----------



## JckDanls 07

yup...  time to start figuring things out...  I'm in Pa on vacation right now...  will get back to this when we get back home...


----------



## bobcats110

Late to the party, but grabbed site #92.   Will have to read through the thread to catch up.  Looking forward to a return to the group - been too long.


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> Late to the party, but grabbed site #92.   Will have to read through the thread to catch up.  Looking forward to a return to the group - been too long.


Got ya updated on Page 1

If everyone is onboard with the teams idea, who would like to be a captain? The idea was Ribs for the team competition. I think doing Ribs and a Side competition is enough, everyone on board with that idea?


----------



## carol506

dougmays said:


> Got ya updated on Page 1
> 
> If everyone is onboard with the teams idea, who would like to be a captain? The idea was Ribs for the team competition. I think doing Ribs and a Side competition is enough, everyone on board with that idea?


John will be happy to be a team captain, his son from North Carolina is also joining us.  How many per team?  Is each team doing a side besides ribs?


----------



## carol506

Forgot to ask, how many on a team?


----------



## jarjarchef

It is more of a limit on number of teams.
This way less time in judging and more time eating. 
Last year I think there were 12 entries and it took well over an hour to judge.
It also gives a chance for those that are new to work with someone with a little more experience. 
It also is a way to get people moving around and talking with someone new. We tend to start cooking and stay is our comfort bubble.

I would say 4 or 5 Teams max. Saturday morning we draw straws for a Team number for the Captains. Then those that want to participate draw another set of straws to determine the Team Captain they are paired with. We cook St. Luis cut or spare ribs cut into St. Louis cut. 

If desired, I can check with my butcher to see what type of deal he might offer. I know he has a few different cuts and maybe he will cut us a deal. He did Doug and I good with chicken wings for the game we tailgated together at.

Thoughts?

I do not have to be a captain. I can judge to give the rest a chance.


----------



## carol506

Jeremy, John wants to compete against you


----------



## jarjarchef

carol506 said:


> Jeremy, John wants to compete against you


I have been working hard on my super secret chocolate bbq sauce. It has a blend of 6 different coco cocoa varieties. 5 have to be smuggled in....

Not sure if the gathering is ready for it.....

I'll compete if a Captain is needed, but I'll hold off until they are settled on.


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone...been out of town for a wedding and work fro the last 7 days so i wasnt online much.

Jeramy summarized the idea perfectly...the main idea is keep is simple, less time judging and more time eating/relaxing. Team Comp is for Ribs only. Sides will be the same as we've done in the past.

We'll see Jeramy on reserve as a captain. Who wants to captain against John :)


----------



## jarjarchef

Remember this is all in fun.
We do need to make sure there is enough ribs for all. That is the primary goal!

Each Team will need to do around 5 racks each if we only do 4-5 Teams.


----------



## carol506

Probably need more teams as most smokers not large enough for more than 2.  Can we pick team members or will it be by lottery.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  back from vacation (Although I wish I wasn't)...  It was absolutely beautiful (caught foliage at it's peak in NY and almost there in PA) in PA. and NY. and the weather was perfect...  The way our weather is going we might be glad we moved to Dec.  Hopefully the 3 days of cool weather we get for winter now will be the weekend of the Gathering ... 

I'm going to suggest maybe past winners be the Captain ??  

Carol....  as for your thinking of not enough smoker room... Everybody pretty much brings their own smoker.. so If there are 3 people on a team at 2 slabs per smoker that makes 6 slabs per team .....  

I'm assuming that each team will do all their ribs the same ??


----------



## JckDanls 07

As for snack stick making ... I have all the seasoning we will need...  we will just need to pick up some casings and maybe some NFPM (non fat powdered milk)...  Unless Rick wants to chime in and tell us some other stuff we might want to try ... Otherwise I just use seasoning and NFPM ....   I have some natural sheep that we can make some fresh breakfast links with ... If anybody wants to make sausage (Italian,Kielbasa or such)..  we would need casings for them as well ...


----------



## jarjarchef

As Keith said, Teams could work together to get enough cooker space to cook all the ribs. 

We could pair Captains with people with large cookers if needed. That actually can be sorted out at the event when we see who shows with what.

Preselected Teams kind of defeats the purpose of mixing people so you get to know others. But if we must, then we must. 

Keith who are the rib winners for the past 8 years. Not a bad idea if we have enough that will be there. I know a couple years we did not do a rib comp, we did a whole hog one year, can't remember what we did the other year.


----------



## ega-q

I have a hard time with the each team making 6 racks per team... we always have lots of leftover ribs. 3 racks per team should be more than enough to get a few good turn-ins...


----------



## JckDanls 07

how about this....  Past winners are Team Chef ...  Team has to cook The winning ribs of the Team Chef.... "The Friendly Battle of Champions"  If you will ...


----------



## dougmays

Would the majority rather go back to the original format? Just throwing that out there...


----------



## bobcats110

How many people entered last year that it took over an hour to judge?  Unless there were 30 entries, it really shouldn't have taken an hour.  When I judged for KCBS, you took one bite scored and moved on to the next one.  Afterwards, if you wanted to you could finish stuff off, but one and done.

As far as teams, sounds interesting, though as the (ahem) 2017 Champion,  I really think I got lucky more than skill.  I have my method, and happy to share it, but don't know that I'm a captain per ce.

I'm fine with either format.  I can team up or fly solo.


----------



## jarjarchef

bobcats110 said:


> How many people entered last year that it took over an hour to judge?  Unless there were 30 entries, it really shouldn't have taken an hour.  When I judged for KCBS, you took one bite scored and moved on to the next one.  Afterwards, if you wanted to you could finish stuff off, but one and done.
> 
> As far as teams, sounds interesting, though as the (ahem) 2017 Champion,  I really think I got lucky more than skill.  I have my method, and happy to share it, but don't know that I'm a captain per ce.
> 
> I'm fine with either format.  I can team up or fly solo.




Yes should go quickly on judging, but it doesn't. Every year it takes wwwwaaaaayyyyyy to long! I was a judge the year you won and I remember people taking too long and it being more social gathering than, let's get this done so everyone else can eat.

Last year was 12 or 13 entries. 

I too am fine with either way. I had talked with Doug about it as a suggestion to maybe help some that are not sure about the process or are intimidated and is a way to help ease the nerves. I know my first year I was extremely nervous to cook for the gathering. I ended up holding my own within the 3 comps they would do. Darn cake! But I cook for a living and was nervous. I have heard others over the years express not entering because of that.

So whatever the majority wants to do I am good with. 

Just need to figure out what crazy thing I'll do for sides this year......


----------



## floridasteve

Hello everyone!  Sorry I’m getting here kind of late, but I’ll be at the gathering FOR SURE!

as far as the rib comp goes, I’m in for whatever is needed.  And that goes for the rest of the meals.  I’d be happy to cook main or side dishes.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok.. Let's leave teams up to a last minute decision... ?  just bring the ribs you would do solo ... 

Get'n closer every day..  I'm ready (almost)

I'm bringing Smoke House, Grinder, 2 stuffers (5 lb'rs) , seasonings for sticks ( I don't have any for fresh sausage, we'd have to make/buy some)  , A twin pack of whole boston butts, everything to make snack sticks and breakfast sausage.... So if anybody wants to do the work and provide meat and casings to take some home for the freezer..  Your more than welcome...   nothing beats home made (especially when ya make it yourself) ...


I kinda need an idea on how many butts we are going to grind up (who's bringing some) ? And get a order in for casings shortly...

And as always, I'll be doing a Maple/Bourbon Ham for friday night, ribs sat...


----------



## jarjarchef

If needed, I'll bring a butt or two.

I'll plan on at least 2 racks of ribs.

Still trying to figure out something "odd" to make.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> If needed, I'll bring a butt or two.
> 
> I'll plan on at least 2 racks of ribs.
> 
> Still trying to figure out something "odd" to make.



I can bring 1-2 butts for snack sticks as well depending on how many others are being donated. I"ll also provide man power to help more this year with the making process. i'll bring 1-2 racks as well and we'll figure out if we want teams or not like Keith said. 

Anything else we need to vet out as we get closer? Sounds we are mostly good to go


----------



## dougmays

Also some good news! Jeff is going to donate some books and maybe other items to give away this year! 

I contacted Todd from A-Maze-N but no word back yet


----------



## floridasteve

I’ll bring a couple racks.  I have a new short-cut way of fixing them I’d like to show y’all, either Friday or Saturday.  If I find a good sale, I might bring a turkey to compliment Keith’s ham.  Or, if y’all think it better, I can bring fixin's for either scholloped potatoes or Mac and cheese.


----------



## orlandosmoking

No side dish comp???  Guess I'll have to leave the chocolate covered bacon at home


----------



## JckDanls 07

just because there's no comp... doesn't mean ya can't bring it...


----------



## dougmays

Ditto what Keith said! Bring those (drool)

We can do the usual comps Ribs (Team or Individual) Cocktail Side/Appetizer


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Keith

My wife will have to meet after she gets off work at 5. I will be there Sat mid morning bringing my friend and his wife and some eats. Do you need any stick mix. I asked Todd also (no reply)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rick..  I'd like to try some of that Tex Mex seasoning (owens) I just seen in one of your threads...  Maybe you can get Owens to donate something ?  

Also..  what is it I need to get to add a little twang to my sticks ??


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Rick..  I'd like to try some of that Tex Mex seasoning (owens) I just seen in one of your threads...  Maybe you can get Owens to donate something ?
> 
> Also..  what is it I need to get to add a little twang to my sticks ??


 
I could bring some Jalepeno and/or Chipotle powder....or White Pepper


----------



## dougmays

We got our first donation, enroute to my house. It's from Thin Blue Foods....is that Jeff's thing or someone else? New to me but its got the SMF logo in it


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> I could bring some Jalepeno and/or Chipotle powder....or White Pepper




OK Doug...  bring all that and I'll not use fresh Jalepeno this time ... 

To all others that haven't chimed in yet about any sausage besides snack sticks and breakfast links... I'll be ordering some stick casings very soon so If I/we need other casings for them I need to know SOON ...  

Getting closer every day...


----------



## cuckoo4141

Doug we will be bringing a small item for give away/prize also. Pertains to cooking... If I can remember to bring it!


----------



## dougmays

cuckoo4141 said:


> Doug we will be bringing a small item for give away/prize also. Pertains to cooking... If I can remember to bring it!


Awesome! sounds good


----------



## carol506

We will be doing a chicken Friday night along with deep fried deviled eggs for potluck on Saturday. Will be cooking breakfast both Friday and Saturday, if you want to join us  bring something for the pot.  Scrambled eggs, bacon, hash browns, maybe sausage on the menu.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol..  I will be making breakfast sausage... both links and patties ... not thinking it will be made by Fri. morning though ...


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> Carol..  I will be making breakfast sausage... both links and patties ... not thinking it will be made by Fri. morning though ...


Can’t wait, nothing beats home made sausage..


orlandosmoking said:


> No side dish comp???  Guess I'll have to leave the chocolate covered bacon at home
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 411443
> View attachment 411441


please, please at least bring me some.


----------



## floridasteve

With chicken and ham on Friday, I think I'll bring fix'ens for cheesy scolloped potatoes and  Mac and cheese.  I can fix one Friday, and the other Saturday.


----------



## jarjarchef

Keith do you have any larger casings? I just received some venison that I double ground and froze. Thinking about bringing it and throwing it into the smokehouse if your game.


----------



## JckDanls 07

No Jeramy I don't..  I didn't order any ether...  Rick might have some...  I only have 19 mm collagen and 20-22 mm natural sheep ... 

Won't be long now and wouldn't you know it... I'll be busy at work right up till we leave... I'm ready for vaca though


----------



## carol506

Going to Gordon Food this afternoon, do I need to pick up plates, utensils, napkins.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm late..  but I have napkins,solo cups, and trash bags from last year...  maybe a few other things..  not sure what all is in there ... 

I'm gonna be pressed for time as I am working 12.5 hr days... so most of my loading and such will have to be done Thurs.


----------



## jammo

We made it half way to Sebring but won't go on due to a death in the family. I was very much looking forward to the gathering. Site 86 is now available.


----------



## carol506

I did pick up some napkins and plates and still have a few cups and forks, and utensils.


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone! Its gathering week! 

I just got back last night from spending 8 days in New Orleans with family so i wasnt online much. I think we have everything set. 

Carol - thanks for mentioning the paper products...i also have some plates, plasticware and cups i can bring. 

Anything else outlying we haven't talked about?

I'm also bringing a butt (cut up and frozen prior) for the sausage and snack sticks. I'll also have my 2 big canopies for the gathering site. 

One thing i didnt factor in for the Date change was the time change....we'll be setting up in the dark for anyone arriving Friday eve. Unless we do most of the Gathering site setup in the morning.


----------



## dougmays

I also got back to some goodies from 

 TulsaJeff
 that'll bring for door/comp prizes!


----------



## nimrod

dougmays said:


> I also got back to some goodies from
> 
> TulsaJeff
> that'll bring for door/comp prizes!


Folks, Looks like we are not going to make it this year. Ann have a new business adventure and this is the month to make the rent.
 Site 135 will be available. Please let me know if anyone is intrested before I release it.
 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well damn..  Allen...Craig... that sucks that y'all won't make it... was looking forward to seeing both of y'all...  Allen... Sorry to hear about the bad news..  our prayers are with ya ... 

I know I'm ready for it to get here...  but then it will be over with before ya know it...


----------



## ega-q

It happened again... I have not been getting notifications of new posts.  I just got back from Illinois and thought it had been too quiet.

I will be bringing some items to contribute to breakfast. 

Does anyone have a Jerky Gun they could bring? the one I ordered will not be here until Saturday and I will be at the site on Thursday. I will be bringing a Butt cut and cold for grinding and some beef ground for use. 

As for the menu items, as there is always so much I was planning to make snacks for between main meals (this is also due to the fact my transport space will be limited - bringing my 4 legged friend - I will only have a small cooking unit)  Two more work days for me...


----------



## dougmays

Allen and Craig, sorry to hear ...i was looking forward to seeing you both as well.

I have to work Friday because i've taken alot of days off in DEC already. My plan is to head down that way early in the AM Friday and find a starbucks as close to the campsite as possible. Then i'lltake my team meeting call from 3-430 in the truck as i drive closer. Hoping to be there before dark Friday

Looking forward to see y'all!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

dougmays said:


> I could bring some Jalepeno and/or Chipotle powder....or White Pepper


I will bring some with me. we will be there about 1030 ish am.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> No Jeramy I don't..  I didn't order any ether...  Rick might have some...  I only have 19 mm collagen and 20-22 mm natural sheep ...
> 
> Won't be long now and wouldn't you know it... I'll be busy at work right up till we leave... I'm ready for vaca though


what sz casings you need


----------



## nimrod

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Site 135 is now available. Really sorry that we won't be there.
> Craig & Ann


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> Keith do you have any larger casings? I just received some venison that I double ground and froze. Thinking about bringing it and throwing it into the smokehouse if your game.





SFLsmkr1 said:


> what sz casings you need



Jeremy...  what size were you thinking..  more of a sandwich sausage  ?? ..  wait ..  you know what..  I do have some venison summer sausage casings (red)..  forgot about those ..  I'll bring them ...  I'm also bringing all my sausage seasonings so you'll have plenty to choose from ... unless you already have a game plan for that ... 

Rick..  can/will you bring your 3/8" stuffing tube..  I want to try those 16 mm casings again ...


----------



## carol506

Bringing in pork but also.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Also..  I will bringing the sous vide cooker and a flat of the little mason jars..  we can do a round or three of those starbuck egg bites...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jeremy...  what size were you thinking..  more of a sandwich sausage  ?? ..  wait ..  you know what..  I do have some venison summer sausage casings (red)..  forgot about those ..  I'll bring them ...  I'm also bringing all my sausage seasonings so you'll have plenty to choose from ... unless you already have a game plan for that ...
> 
> Rick..  can/will you bring your 3/8" stuffing tube..  I want to try those 16 mm casings again ...


Yup


----------



## bobcats110

Hate to jump on the bandwagon, but we won't be making it, at least full time, either.  I was playing hockey two weeks ago, took a hit and got the MRI results back today.  Torn ACL, meniscus and a couple other side effect things.  Good news, I can still  walk since I have strong knees from playing hockey, but not much good lifting, kneeling, etc, etc. that are all involved with tent camping.  

However, was thinking about driving over on Saturday to reconnect with people, so all is not lost.  Maybe be a rib judge??  As a past champion, do I qualify?  So if someone wants our site, you can have it, but looks like others who aren't coming didn't have takers, so I'll likely just release it.

Keith - I'll DM you my phone number (you may already have it) and if y'all think of something you need that can be delivered on Sat., hit me up and I'll stop off and get it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

bobcats110 said:


> Hate to jump on the bandwagon, but we won't be making it, at least full time, either.  I was playing hockey two weeks ago,* took a hit* and got the MRI results back today.  Torn ACL, meniscus and a couple other side effect things.  Good news, I can still  walk since I have strong knees from playing hockey, but not much good lifting, kneeling, etc, etc. that are all involved with tent camping.
> 
> However, was thinking about driving over on Saturday to reconnect with people, so all is not lost.  Maybe be a rib judge??  As a past champion, do I qualify?  So if someone wants our site, you can have it, but looks like others who aren't coming didn't have takers, so I'll likely just release it.
> 
> Keith - I'll DM you my phone number (you may already have it) and if y'all think of something you need that can be delivered on Sat., hit me up and I'll stop off and get it.



OUCHHHHH ...  At least your not totally down and out...  and by all means c'mon over for the day..  There are plenty of day trippers coming ...


----------



## floridasteve

It must be contagious!  Susan back has been bothering her for some time.  Went to specialist and they gave her some spinal injections.  It was made her worse!  She can hardly get out of bed.  We see doc next week, but I done think I should leave her alone.  Lola and I are so disappointed.

if there is any talk about a spring get together, please let me know.  I’m jonesing for some smoking!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hopefully she'll get better soon Steve... Our prayers are going out to y'all as well...

If anybody has any vacuum seal bags that they can spare it would be appreciated...  Doug is saying that Lisa didn't donate any bags this year...  so to bag up some snack sticks and smoked cheese (Doug says he's gonna bring some cheese to cold smoke) we will need some...  If anybody else wants to bring cheese to throw in there with his your more than welcome ...

Trying to get loaded up and outta here by noon...  to be there around 2 tomorrow ...


----------



## pc farmer

I have nothing to add cept I am watching for the pics.


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> Hopefully she'll get better soon Steve... Are prayers are going out to y'all as well...
> 
> If anybody has any vacuum seal bags that they can spare it would be appreciated...  Doug is saying that Lisa didn't donate any bags this year...  so to bag up some snack sticks and smoked cheese (Doug says he's gonna bring some cheese to cold smoke) we will need some...  If anybody else wants to bring cheese to throw in there with his your more than welcome ...
> 
> Trying to get loaded up and outta here by noon...  to be there around 2 tomorrow ...


Hey Keith, I have a roll of bags I can bring. We’ll just have to cut them to size. Is someone bringing a sealer or should I bring that too? I’m going to try to pick up a butt or two as well. I have a 8-9 lb one but it’s frozen solid. Hitting up Costco today. Anything else needed while I’m there? I’ll check for responses as I’m not getting notifications of new posts. I was but then it stopped.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I am bringing my sealer..  but it's kinda like me..  works for a little while and then needs a break (overheats) ... It's the kind with a bag cutter on it ..


----------



## dougmays

Sorry to hear that some people cannot make it but family and health come first. 

i'll be bringing a sealer and some bags that Lisa donated last year. 

 roadkill cafe
 if you have a sealer that'd be great...we all know they get hot and you have to let them rest of the more the faster we can bag. 

As Keith said....i'm bringing some cheese to cold smoke but the more the merrier! Last year the amount i brought didnt really yield alot for each person to take home.

I'm heading to Sam's club now to pick up a pack of butts, brisket and cheese. I think i might bring a kale salad for either friday or sat dinner....or will i be banned for being so green ;)

I was also thinking of smoking a cow tongue...something different that i've never done! Anyone on board: ;)


----------



## carol506

Leaving here about 10.  See y’all there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK... pulling out..  see y'all in a couple of hrs...  when y'all get there... "remind me what it was that I forgot"


----------



## dougmays

See y'all as soon as i can finish the work day from a Starbucks  tomorrow!


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK... pulling out..  see y'all in a couple of hrs...  when y'all get there... "remind me what it was that I forgot"


Someone in gathering spot


----------



## dougmays

uh oh.....hopefully they are checking out? I think check out is supposed to be 11am


----------



## dougmays

I guess i left 1 set of my canopy poles on my other trailer at a friends house and she is out of town. So for the gathering site we'll only have my 1 set plus anybody else's popups


----------



## bobcats110

I can bring two popups on Saturday and if Keith can bring home with him, we'll hook up and I'll get them back.  Let me know if that works or if it will be too late by Sat. early afternoon.


----------



## jarjarchef

WOW!

Not sure what happened, but I didn't get any notifications for the week!

I was able to get casing from Amazon. I have 2 different sizes.

I am planning on making Texas Hot Links with some of the venison I have. I have to bring some home to give to the person who gave the venison to me, but I'll be able to share about 5lb of it with group. 

I will see if I have any bag rolls at home. If not I'll check at Walmart when I leave.

Planning on rolling out of Haines City around noon. I need to go by the butcher shop to get ribs and fat back.

Keith do you have enough pork for sticks or do I need to pick some up?

Hopefully will be there between 2 and 3.....


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110
 - if you can bring those canopies that'd probably be great! not sure what others have with them.

I have 2 boneless butts cut up for snack sticks

I'm currently at a Starbucks "working" in Ocala for now...planning to move further south for lunch and closer to HH. I have a "team meeting" from 3-430, because my boss doesnt like lazy fridays apparently. Hoping to be finishing that call at the gate to HH and heading in


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> I am bringing my sealer..  but it's kinda like me..  works for a little while and then needs a break (overheats) ... It's the kind with a bag cutter on it ..


I got some texmex for you for 5 lbs. Bringing the 3/8 tube and some SS casings
Will be heading out around 1030ish, got the Dish guy be here about 8

Rick


----------



## bobcats110

I don't haven't anyone's phone numbers, so hoping someone is monitoring the thread.  I'm not going to make it over after all.  I did cooking for a breakfast with Santa this AM and both knees are throbbing.  The injured  one just because, and the good one because of putting all my weight on it.

Hopefully we can make a Spring event if it happens.  Or maybe Keith, we can try a regional gather of sorts at Little Manatee State Park sometime.

Sorry all, have a great time.



dougmays said:


> bobcats110
> - if you can bring those canopies that'd probably be great! not sure what others have with them.
> 
> I have 2 boneless butts cut up for snack sticks
> 
> I'm currently at a Starbucks "working" in Ocala for now...planning to move further south for lunch and closer to HH. I have a "team meeting" from 3-430, because my boss doesnt like lazy fridays apparently. Hoping to be finishing that call at the gate to HH and heading in


----------



## carol506

We’re home after another wonderful weekend with friends.  As usual ate way too much as it was all so good.

John still elated to have won the rib competition.  Remember y’all are all  always welcome to come play in his outdoor kitchen.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Just got home safe ... let me get over my food/libation induced coma and i'll be back


----------



## dougmays

Great time everyone!!!! I thought we'd have a smaller showing this year with some last minute cancelations but that was not the case at all!

i'll be posting pics soon and if you have some please do the same!

I talked with a bunch of people the last day and we are looking to go ahead and book early for next year to ensure we get the dates and spots we want. We are looking to book ASAP for the weekend of November 13-14, 2020.

Anyone strongly opposed to these times?


----------



## dougmays

Some pictures!


----------



## ega-q

Did anyone find an extra camp chair in their stuff... I didn't have mine when I got home. Black and gray with a cup holder in one arm and a cooler pack in the other... If so bring it next year. Had a great time and so did Auggie.


----------



## dougmays

I didnt see it when i was doing a once-over of the camp before i left. Hope it turns up


----------



## ega-q

No worries it is about 9 years old... I have gotten my monies worth out of it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

More pics.


----------



## dougmays

As of today...all spots are available next Nov 13-14, 2020


----------



## JckDanls 07

Scott..  I have your chair..  will hold it for ransome ...

Let me first say....  JEFF...  "THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SMOKING MEAT FORUMS"  obviously none of these gatherings throughout the states would be possible without them ... So "Thank You" for that  ... Also I want to thank you for the donations of your books and spices... They were used as the prizes for the "Friendly Rib Competition" ...

Congratulations go out to 
1st - John (Carol506's husband)  He's the first one to beat Jeremy...  ATTA BOY John
2nd - Doug (dougmays)
3rd - Jeremy (jarjarchef)

Wished we would have remembered to get pics of the winners...  we'll have to do better on that next year (10th anniversary) ... 

I also wanna thank everybody for coming and making this whole thing work ... What a blast we had.. 

I feel bad for the ones that had to cancel at the last minute..  prayers are still going out for them to overcome the reason for cancellation... 

Sorry I couldn't reply to any post's after we left..  as I don't have/own a cell phone so I had no internet access until I got back home... 

So next year's Gathering (10th anniversary) is already in the works and as Doug just stated all sites are available for Nov.13-14th... So I am assuming Doug will start a new thread for that one ... 

We are looking to do something special for the 10th annual so please post suggestions ON THE NEW THREAD ... Doug, post a link to that thread on here, will ya please ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> As of today...all spots are available next Nov 13-14, 2020



It's saying I can't book for another three days (11 mo. in advance)..  to choose a date that's on the 10th or before ... so it's not showing me any available sites ...


----------



## HalfSmoked

PA is having 2 one in the spring and 1 in the fall if you can't wait for another gathering come up.

Warren


----------



## dougmays

HalfSmoked said:


> PA is having 2 one in the spring and 1 in the fall if you can't wait for another gathering come up.
> 
> Warren


 I haven't been to a out of state one yet hmmmm....


----------



## HalfSmoked

I went to alelovers last May in NC had a great time. Its fun to meet and greet some of the people whom we see all the time on the forum and a crouse some great food.

Warren


----------



## dougmays

I've put up next year's thread https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ering-the-big-one-november-13-14-2020.293172/


----------



## dougmays

Keith - you're right its gotta be 11 months in advance so Friday we can start booking.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  check out the new thread Doug posted (above) and book your sites NOW for next year...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Roadkill cafe it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

